
I had to jailbreak my iPhone to change the default browser - todsacerdoti
https://raymii.org/s/blog/I_had_to_jailbreak_my_iPhone_to_change_the_default_browser.html
======
qubex
I’m one of those people who is entirely happy wit Apple’s default apps, but
the opportunity to change “default apps” (such as the browser, email client,
and so forth) is one of the things I have always looked forward to and am
hoping that will come through on iOS/iPadOS 14 (if the rumours are to be
believed).

The funny thing is that the elaborate process (including the jailbreak) he
went through to “change his default browser” didn’t _really_ change his
browser since all ‘browsers’ available for iOS are actually mandated to be
implemented as Safari webviews. So he might’ve changed the chrome and the
collateral features, but he’s still using the Safari/WebKit rendering engine.

~~~
jandeboevrie
Even tough the rendering engine is the same, the features that make the
browser useful for them, like bookmark sync and appearance, can make more
difference than underlying tech. No website I ever visit behaves badly in the
three (two nowadays, we kit and gecko) major browsers...

------
mike50
Don't buy a toy buy a general purpose computer.

